# Please help. Sunday, 28APR2019, Navarre BCH Kayak capsized



## REEFHEAD

I'mPlease bear with me on the length of my story. On Sunday my sister and I were trolling West for Cobia. We were in my 17' Hobie Mirage PA kayak off from Navarre BCH, 1/4 mi offshore and 1/2 mi West of the pier. A very careless fishing vessel approached from the East on the same course we were heading. He was traveling at a very high rate of speed as passed me within 25yds off from my port beam. The speed at which he was traveling and his proximity to me, left me no time to react and turn into the wake. Needless to say he created such a large wake he caused us to capsize. My kayak is one of the most stable kayaks that is made. I have never had even a remote issue with stability. As the events unfolded during the capsize I became entangled in the lines we were trolling (50lb braid & 80lb floro). I had numerous loops wrapped around both legs preventing me from being able to utilizing them. We attempted to right my kayak for ten minutes or so. One courteous vessel came by us and asked if we needed assistance. At that time I was sure that we'd be able to right it on our own. Well it so happens that right before the wake flipped us I had my deck hatch open to grab something out. We were unable to right my kayak because it was filling up with water. A second vessel approached and we accepted their assistance. My sister climbed aboard their vessel and I remained in the water. They handed me a fillet knife to cut myself free as well as the lines that were wrapped up in the trolling motor. They tossed me some stern lines and were we're able to get my kayak turned back over and they then towed me to shore. The effects of his carelessness cost me between $5k-$10k in damages and loss of gear. I'm still assessing the losses. Yes, everything in my yak was tied in... The damages and losses came from the thrust of the vessel that flipped us back over. Everything broke loose at that point. 

I am in search of the vessel(s), that provided aid. A photo was taken by a different vessel of the rescue and posted on Facebook.

I apologise for the lengthy post but I'm pleading for any information that can lead me to any of the below:

1) Rescuing Vessel

2) Offending Vessel

3) Witnesses

I would like to send out a thanks to all who assisted! 

Thanks to PFF for this post.


----------



## Walton County

Dang


----------



## Splittine

This should get good.


----------



## MrFish

How do you fit $5-10k worth of stuff on a yak? Honest question.


----------



## MaxxT

Another reason I have not gotten a Yak, it does not take much not to even see them before hitting or getting close.


I am glad ya'll are ok and hope your insurance will settle up, seems to me you are lucky to be alive.


----------



## REEFHEAD

When I have my kayak loaded up with my gear it has a value of $25k.


----------



## John B.

Sounds intense. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## REEFHEAD

MaxxT said:


> Another reason I have not gotten a Yak, it does not take much not to even see them before hitting or getting close.
> 
> 
> I am glad ya'll are ok and hope your insurance will settle up, seems to me you are lucky to be alive.


Thanks, me too!


----------



## kanaka

Hope you find the info you need. I can sympathise about the charters, this peckerhead had to pass me within 100' while I was trolling.
I hope the captain stubs his pinkie toe everytime he gets on the boat, I hope he has hemorrhoids and I hope every time he hops in his vehicle to go home after a long day on the water, he needs a jumpstart to get going.


----------



## Boat-Dude

You can get a nice boat for 25K. Sorry you had that happen, looks like a calm day. Would have been worse if choppy.


----------



## Splittine

John B. said:


> Sounds intense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Definitely more to the story. Somethings not adding up.


----------



## Stoker1

Probably sitting on his spot. Figured can't run you over, so may as well... ah, flip ya over then. 

Sorry bro, dry humor. Dick move on his part & hope it works out for you!


----------



## jspooney

I just wanna know what rod/reel combos you’re fishing with worth 5 grand. If figure you’ve got at most 5 on the yak...so $1000 each is top shelf stuff.


----------



## Realtor

REEFHEAD said:


> When I have my kayak loaded up with my gear it has a value of $25k.
> 
> I had:
> $5k in fishing poles
> $600 in tackle
> $5k in electronics (Lowrance 3D sonar fish finder, wiring, etc...)
> $800 lithium battery
> $2k trolling motor
> $6k kayak
> + More in accessories
> 
> I would rather not try to justify my hobby to the skeptics. I'm just looking for a little help.



Holy CRAP, You must have ha some nice equipment, 5K in fishing poles in a yak, must have been nice stuff. have any pictures of your Yak loaded for battle? I'd be interested in seeing how you had it loaded. I can't help find the guy that dumped you and your Sister, I'm sorry this happened, but glad you both made it out of the water... it looks good and calm from the picture.


----------



## MrFish

I wouldn't go back with Lowrance for $5k. Get you a Simrad Go9 XSE with totalscan transducer and 3G radar for $2k from West Marine. Use the other $3k to have a radar arch built for that bad boy......


----------



## H2OMARK

Splittine said:


> Definitely more to the story. Somethings not adding up.


Yup


----------



## lettheairout

Wait so you got flipped by an ass hat. Then as you where tail wrapped like a marlin and help arrived you decided to pass up help. Then you realized shit got real in a hurry. Another vessel came to assist and you took the help. That vessel dumped your gear will saving your life and sisters life, and now want them to pay for all the zebco 33's you had on board. Dude I don't care how much training I have I would be glad I was alive and just buy new stuff my self 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

Posts like this one are why this forum will never completely die. We will need a pic of your sister.

PS.... Eat a dick Dusty Flair.


----------



## lettheairout

Until he post a pic









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason

yeah, confusing....the charter that made you capsize didn't really do any damage but the charter that helped you ruined your stuff by helping you??? Call Moron and Moron, they are a bunch of ambulance chasers that may help!!!


----------



## delta dooler

It seems to me that someone with such extensive training would perform a risk potential analysis to determine if craft used is suitable for possible situations they may encounter while on open waters...


----------



## grouper1963

Wow - essentially an oceanic hit and run...I take it you filed a report with the authorities?


----------



## Catchemall

Splittine said:


> This should get good.


I'm trying to hold my peace


----------



## stevenattsu

Sounds like you had to much $hit aboard!!! I don’t even think Gulf Breeze Bait and tackle has $600 worth of tackle in stock and you had that in your eskimo boat? Also with all this training didn’t your instructors ever tell you to have a knife on you at all times!!?


----------



## Blackhawk

It may be better to file a claim with the insurance company. It’s a valid claim! Even if you don’t have boat insurance (which you should on a $6k kayak, w/20k in gear), you may be able to file under your homeowners policy.

You may need to file a report with coast guard or FL Wildlife.

Sorry to hear that some Captain are insensitive to respect for other boaters.


----------



## Try'n Hard

I get it (wink, wink) Gotta value your stuff appropriately- your insurance company may be monitoring your social media posts


----------



## markw4321

That’s Ben Gardner’s boat!


----------



## Shark Sugar

MrFish said:


> How do you fit $5-10k worth of stuff on a yak? Honest question.


Bingo...


----------



## Shark Sugar

Try'n Hard said:


> I get it (wink, wink) Gotta value your stuff appropriately- your insurance company may be monitoring your social media posts


Also, Bingo! Haha


----------



## John B.

markw4321 said:


> That’s Ben Gardner’s boat!


Lol!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar

So were you and your sister wearing life jackets? Also, what type flag did you have hoisted large and visible from your kayak for other boaters to see? Your kayak is a very neutral color that is very difficult to see on the water...I know because I have a hobie outback the same color and have been approached by other boats that told me they could not see me while on plane until they got right next to me...also, have noticed this is very true as I have been a passenger on boats that came upon yaks with no flags or neutral colors and yes, almost impossible to see. Glad you all are safe, but I don't think you are gonna get much love on this one...


----------



## stevenattsu

What happened to all the Facebook posts? I cant find them now


----------



## Dranrab

MaxxT said:


> Another reason I have not gotten a Yak, it does not take much not to even see them before hitting or getting close.
> 
> 
> I am glad ya'll are ok and hope your insurance will settle up, seems to me you are lucky to be alive.


I have no trouble at all seeing kayaks on the water. Don't we all manage to dodge crab pot floats pretty easily? As long as we are keeping a lookout, setting safe speed and otherwise operating in compliance with the Navigation Rules, sharing the waterways with the paddlers is no issue.


----------



## Dranrab

Shark Sugar said:


> So were you and your sister wearing life jackets? Also, what type flag did you have hoisted large and visible from your kayak for other boaters to see? Your kayak is a very neutral color that is very difficult to see on the water...I know because I have a hobie outback the same color and have been approached by other boats that told me they could not see me while on plane until they got right next to me...also, have noticed this is very true as I have been a passenger on boats that came upon yaks with no flags or neutral colors and yes, almost impossible to see. Glad you all are safe, but I don't think you are gonna get much love on this one...


Flag? On open water someone will see a 2' flag but not see a 17 foot long kayak? What happens when the wind conditions have the flag flying directly toward or away from the oncoming boats? What color should the flag be? Do jon boats need to fly a flag? I have no trouble at all seeing kayaks on open, calm water on a bright day. But then again, I am an alert operator.


----------



## Boat-Dude




----------



## Dranrab

Boat-Dude said:


>


The most noticeable thing I saw in that pic was the big person on the big kayak. Had a boat been approaching from abeam, that flag would not have been visible at all.


----------



## MrFish

stevenattsu said:


> What happened to all the Facebook posts? I cant find them now


Where were they on FB?


----------



## MrFish

17' doesn't mean shit if it only sits 10" above the water. Get down in the trough and you disappear. How is that hard to understand?


----------



## Dranrab

MrFish said:


> 17' doesn't mean shit if it only sits 10" above the water. Get down in the trough and you disappear. How is that hard to understand?


I have never seen sea conditions where a boat remains in the trough. A low profile boat will be on crests as often as it is in troughs. The person that sits in that kayak that is 10" above the water is well above that 10" mark. The operator who is keeping a lookout as required by the navigation rules will have no problem detecting a boat that drops into the trough periodically. As it relates to the incident that is the subject of this thread, the pics aren't showing the kind of sea conditions where a kayak would disappear at all.


----------



## John B.

I'm just trying to figure out how a $2500 pro angler is worth $6000? Guess he had $3k in cash tucked away for the bait boat.... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderBender

I agree with Dranrab that any alert operator should see a kayak. However, I don’t see how he would be against an orange flag. Any added visibility is a good thing, and an orange flag, no matter how small will catch any captain’s eye on the water. It’s the one color that doesn’t belong. If his kayak was safety cone orange, this event probably wouldn’t have happened either.


----------



## Splittine

Think this Danrab dude is the yak dude.


----------



## REEFHEAD

I see a lot of loud mouth jack assess on here that truly have no clue of maritime navigation rules. If a dickhead in a 30' tower can see a 36" Cobia 10' below the surface but they can't see a white 17' long 3 1/2' wide kayak on the water they shouldn't on the water period! It would be wise to delve into your boater safety course again. This time you should reread it as many times as necessary so you may retain a fraction of the information. 

It's pretty sad that there are people on here who like to think of themselves as skilled anglers but have no idea of the fundamentals of truly being a waterman/sportsman or a decent human being. There's a lot of spear chuckin' from many that are not only ignorant but just plain stupid. 

I am not trying to get any money out of the assistance vessel. None of the damages or losses are being directed his way. 

This is not a ploy to the insurance company either in a 'wink wink' manner. 

I have video of everything that was on my Eskimo boat on that day. 

For the f#@k face that made the assumption that I'm runnin' with Zebcos or the cunt that thinks that I had no more than 5 rod/reel combos on board proves your level of intellect. I'm betting that your shoe size equivales your IQ. 8 rod/reels at $600 each plus braid is well over $5k. 

Talk smack all you want. Let your vessel be the next one to do that to me on the water and you'll wish you never started fishin'.


----------



## Realtor

I just wanna see what a Kayak looks like that has a value of 25K? Outfitted with the best of the best. Sucks it happened.... but you have to have a picture of how it was rigged right? Oh, and, I'd like to see a picture of you Sister, and what she was wearing, the charter operator may have been getting closer to get a better look..... If she had a bright orange bikini on, with a backdrop of firm, smooth, yet supple, tanned female hide, well, then there is NO EXCUSE! DOWN WITH CHARTERS!!!!!!! BOOOOO!


----------



## Dranrab

FenderBender said:


> I agree with Dranrab that any alert operator should see a kayak. However, I don’t see how he would be against an orange flag. Any added visibility is a good thing, and an orange flag, no matter how small will catch any captain’s eye on the water. It’s the one color that doesn’t belong. If his kayak was safety cone orange, this event probably wouldn’t have happened either.


I am not completely against a flag. Anyone who wants to fly one should do so. I don't think they should be legislatively mandated. As a motor boat operator I can say with absolute certainty that I don't need a paddler to fly one for me to see them. If they were mandated for kayaks would they also be mandated for 14' jon boats? Pirogues used for duck hunting? Canoes? 

About that orange color for a flag, let me just plant this little seed here. What color are the day shapes when they are required by the navigation rules, and why are they required to be that color?


----------



## Realtor

REEFHEAD said:


> I see a lot of loud mouth jack assess on here that truly have no clue of maritime navigation rules. If a dickhead in a 30' tower can see a 36" Cobia 10' below the surface but they can't see a white 17' long 3 1/2' wide kayak on the water they shouldn't on the water period! It would be wise to delve into your boater safety course again. This time you should reread it as many times as necessary so you may retain a fraction of the information.
> 
> It's pretty sad that there are people on here who like to think of themselves as skilled anglers but have no idea of the fundamentals of truly being a waterman/sportsman or a decent human being. There's a lot of spear chuckin' from many that are not only ignorant but just plain stupid.
> 
> I am not trying to get any money out of the assistance vessel. None of the damages or losses are being directed his way.
> 
> This is not a ploy to the insurance company either in a 'wink wink' manner.
> 
> I have video of everything that was on my Eskimo boat on that day.
> 
> For the f#@k face that made the assumption that I'm runnin' with Zebcos or the cunt that thinks that I had no more than 5 rod/reel combos on board proves your level of intellect. I'm betting that your shoe size equivales your IQ. 8 rod/reels at $600 each plus braid is well over $5k.
> 
> Talk smack all you want. Let your vessel be the next one to do that to me on the water and you'll wish you never started fishin'.



well, you put us in our place... hurry and post a video/picture of the yak before this gets deleted... you said a few bad words, words fishermen can't handle on the PFF... Post a picture of the yak FAST!!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Dranrab

Splittine said:


> Think this Danrab dude is the yak dude.


No. My name is Paul Barnard. Someone shared the OPs story to my boating safety Facebook group. That's how I became aware of it. When I read some of the comments here I thought it might be useful to discuss certain safety aspects of this incident. Since failure to follow the navigation rules, and specifically failure to maintain proper lookout, are leading causes of boating crashes, I wanted to take time out to impress upon our community of boat operators the importance of fulfilling their responsibilities under the navigation rules.


----------



## H2OMARK

REEFHEAD said:


> Please bear with me on the length of my story. On Sunday my sister and I were trolling West for Cobia. We were in my 17' Hobie Mirage PA kayak off from Navarre BCH, 1/4 mi offshore and 1/2 mi West of the pier. A very careless fishing charter approached from the East on the same course we were heading. He was traveling at a very high rate of speed as passed me within 25yds off from my port beam. The speed at which he was traveling and his proximity to me, left me no time to react and turn into the wake. Needless to say he created such a large wake he caused us to capsize. My kayak is one of the most stable kayaks that is made. I have never had even a remote issue with stability. Had I not had the experience of being a Special Forces Combat Diver, Swift Water Rescue Specialist, Combat Dive Supervisor, Instructor and Combat Veteran Diver with an extensive career in hi risk technical rescue in the open sea, his actions could have cost my sister and I our lives. As the events unfolded during the capsize I became entangled in the lines we were trolling (50lb braid & 80lb floro). I had numerous loops wrapped around both legs preventing me from being able to utilizing them. We attempted to right my kayak for ten minutes or so. One courteous charter came by us and asked if we needed assistance. At that time I was sure that we'd be able to right it on our own. Well it so happens that right before the wake flipped us I had my deck hatch open to grab something out. We were unable to right my kayak because it was filling up with water. A second charter approached and we accepted their assistance. My sister climbed aboard their vessel and I remained in the water. They handed me a fillet knife to cut myself free as well as the lines that were wrapped up in the trolling motor. They tossed me some stern lines and were we're able to get my kayak turned back over and they then towed me to shore. The effects of his carelessness cost me between $5k-$10k in damages and loss of gear. I'm still assessing the losses. Yes, everything in my yak was tied in... The damages and losses came from the thrust of the charter that flipped us back over. Everything broke loose at that point.
> 
> I am in search of the vessel(s), that provided aid. A photo was taken by a different charter of the rescue and posted on Facebook.
> 
> I apologise for the lengthy post but I'm pleading for any information that can lead me to any of the below:
> 
> 1) Rescuing Charter
> 
> 2) Offending Charter
> 
> 3) Witnesses
> 
> I would like to send out a thanks to all who assisted!
> 
> Thanks to PFF for this post.





Blackhawk said:


> It may be better to file a claim with the insurance company. It’s a valid claim! Even if you don’t have boat insurance (which you should on a $6k kayak, w/20k in gear), you may be able to file under your homeowners policy.
> 
> You may need to file a report with coast guard or FL Wildlife.
> 
> Sorry to hear that some Captain are insensitive to respect for other boaters.





Dranrab said:


> I have no trouble at all seeing kayaks on the water. Don't we all manage to dodge crab pot floats pretty easily? As long as we are keeping a lookout, setting safe speed and otherwise operating in compliance with the Navigation Rules, sharing the waterways with the paddlers is no issue.



.



Dranrab said:


> I have never seen sea conditions where a boat remains in the trough. A low profile boat will be on crests as often as it is in troughs. The person that sits in that kayak that is 10" above the water is well above that 10" mark. The operator who is keeping a lookout as required by the navigation rules will have no problem detecting a boat that drops into the trough periodically. As it relates to the incident that is the subject of this thread, the pics aren't showing the kind of sea conditions where a kayak would disappear at all.



Are you a pier fisherman or do you actually own a boat? What you're referencing here is only half the battle of what a captain actually is focusing on. I've been on a course with kayaks that I haven't seen many times, more times in the bay on big weekends than in open waters. A captain tends to see the wakes of power boats in relation to the actual vessel when determining heading and speed. A wake of which a kayak doesn't have


Noticing a pattern here with post counts.....


----------



## Realtor

FenderBender said:


> I agree with Dranrab that any alert operator should see a kayak. However, I don’t see how he would be against an orange flag. Any added visibility is a good thing, and an orange flag, no matter how small will catch any captain’s eye on the water. It’s the one color that doesn’t belong. If his kayak was safety cone orange, this event probably wouldn’t have happened either.



I hit the very tip of a yak once, in the Pass after dark, the dude was in the trough, in a forest green 8 or 10 ft yak, after dark, no lights, I had the lights on my T Top on (If you know the Fat Jax, you know how bright they are) , I came down into the trough and the guy was screaming.... I got him and his yak back to the beach. he said he was taking a shark bait out, so, its not that hard in certain circumstances to not see a kayak.... everyone was oaky, the fella in the yak, did ay "I'll never do that again" a flag may have saved this situation..... just sayin... then again, I may not have see that either...


----------



## H2OMARK

I'm noticing a similarity of post counts (or lack of) here....just sayin.....


----------



## FenderBender

Y’all please don’t delete this. I gotta drove to Knoxville now and want to read it when o get there.


----------



## jspooney

Eight combos on a 17' yak? Where the heck are you gonna put the fish?


----------



## Dranrab

H2OMARK said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a pier fisherman or do you actually own a boat? What you're referencing here is only half the battle of what a captain actually is focusing on. I've been on a course with kayaks that I haven't seen many times, more times in the bay on big weekends than in open waters. A captain tends to see the wakes of power boats in relation to the actual vessel when determining heading and speed. A wake of which a kayak doesn't have
> 
> 
> Noticing a pattern here with post counts.....


I ran rescue boats for the Coast Guard for 20 years, so I have a pretty good feel for the multi-tasking a boat captain faces. Presently I own a Tidewater 196 DC.


----------



## 192

FenderBender said:


> Y’all please don’t delete this. I gotta drove to Knoxville now and want to read it when o get there.


not only will we not delete it, I am making it a sticky so you can find it easily. Have a safe drive bud.


----------



## MrFish

Since we hit that point in our relationship, I'll go ahead and point out the obvious. Everybody was skeptical when you tried to convince us you had $25k in that floating shit bucket. You either got supremely ripped off or you over inflated some numbers.


----------



## 192

Living the Salt Life isn't cheap MrFish.


----------



## Realtor

MrFish said:


> Since we hit that point in our relationship, I'll go ahead and point out the obvious. Everybody was skeptical when you tried to convince us you had $25k in that floating shit bucket. You either got supremely ripped off or you over inflated some numbers.


 
You called this guys 25K Yak a "shit bucket". :O Oh, and he called someone a "Girl part" I had stuff to do today, but I can do that when this gets deleted.... give it time...


----------



## Boat-Dude

REEFHEAD said:


> I see a lot of loud mouth jack assess on here ......


----------



## Splittine

I’m still disappointed we haven’t seen pics of the sister.


----------



## specktackler57

Glad your ok. Hope you get help finding info on that Jack ars but it happens. Happened to me.


----------



## 192

jspooney said:


> Eight combos on a 17' yak? Where the heck are you gonna put the fish?


I believe they were released lol


----------



## John B.

I think we're getting trolled harder than a cigar minnow behind a kayak....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## REEFHEAD

What charter captain does not do his homework on the waters he's operating in. Navarre, FL is full of kayak anglers. 

If you're going over the horizon to blue water for offshore pelagics. You become keen on scanning for birds or a weed line or bait boilin'. Same concept applies. If you are gonna be navigating in waters where a significant number of kayakers are known to be your Spidey senses should be tingling. The Yakers are off Navarre BCH year round and in numbers.

Just sayin'... Flag or no flag. If you're a legit charter captain or you're someone posin' because you have a lot of money and and you're sponging off from your buddy or daddy and operating all of the systems on your vessel is to overwhelming for you to operate safely because multitasking things that are within an arm's reach you shouldn't be behind the frickin' helm. You are not a captain, certified or not. You are pretending to be a coxswain. Don't confuse certifications or the size of your vessel with competency. 

Mic dropped posers!!


----------



## John B.

How do you know it was a charter? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishboy

This guy wears white costas for sure but I can’t decide if his truck has a salt life or big ole A sticker on it though.


----------



## 192

REEFHEAD said:


> Don't confuse certifications or the size of your vessel with competency.


Or a laundry list of combat qualifications.


----------



## jaster

Picture of the rigged yak???????


----------



## Snagged Line

John B. said:


> How do you know it was a charter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Don’t be stupid……The captain threw him a flyer when he buzzed him....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEFHEAD

John B. said:


> How do you know it was a charter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Paid or private I do not know however I do know the type.


----------



## Shark Sugar

Did the boat that swamped you have a 30 foot tower with a guy on top scanning the water like you are comparing to? Also, you say the charter was heading the same direction as you, so your kayak was parallel, meaning even less would be visible...flag sure would have helped out there tho. You mention that you aren't seeking money from insurance or the rescuing boat, but the boat that threw the wake at you didnt actually cause loss or damage to your gear...I don't know what you are expecting to gain out of it all.

Take the L and learn from it...realize that you are at risk to elements and other craft anytime you go out in the gulf, especially in a kayak. Wear bright colors and consider putting a flag system up, this helps lower your risk...don't take $10k worth of gear out in your kayak...take your cheaper setups or buy some kayak specific gear because you realize it's at risk to get dumped. I'm not saying the first boat for sure didn't see you and just thought to Hell with that yakker...you can't assume every boater has the same etiquette this and need to take care of things you can control...like making sure you did everything in your power to lower risks...and also realize that well, sometimes shit happens.


----------



## Shark Sugar

grouper22 said:


> REEFHEAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't confuse certifications or the size of your vessel with competency.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a laundry list of combat qualifications.
Click to expand...

True...USCG approved life jackets worn properly don't require combat dive training to stay afloat, even with tied legs


----------



## Snagged Line

Do you have the exact GPS coordinates of where said gear got dumped???…… Asking for a friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

Ok I am going to be serous today only for this thread. If you are going to be in the Gulf-0-Mexico in a tiny ass Kayak it better be RED or some bright color with a tall flag and you better have a knife strapped on you with a hand held air horn!!!!!!!!!


You can put your life in other peoples hands (jet skiers, charter boats, pontoon gangs, ******* skiffers, dual console nerds or a cocktail drinking sailboat snobs) or put it in your mind permanently that you are invisible and stay alive!! 



Like people that ride motorcycles (know you are invisible) and MAKE yourself visible at all times!!!!


----------



## stevenattsu

Oh boy he said pelagic


----------



## Realtor

REEFHEAD said:


> Mic dropped posers!!



welcome to the PFF.... 



REEFHEAD said:


> Paid or private I do not know however I do know the type.



Can you expand on this? My interest is peaking.


----------



## Splittine

REEFHEAD said:


> Mic dropped posers!!



If you think that was “mic drop” worthy you’re on the wrong forum, these members will prove that and JohnB will probably ban you after he sleeps with your sister.


----------



## lettheairout

John B. said:


> How do you know it was a charter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Because it had a name on the back. Duh 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

I sorry. They were zebco 202s. Probably had spark plugs for weights. Maybe the expensive zeebass series. We're you trolling for a few tuna with giant Penn reels. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar

I've got a feeling that this guy is just gonna vanish like the dude that thought the Mass floated away


----------



## Dranrab

Anyone that would need a comparatively tiny flag to draw their attention to a kayak on open water in good sea conditions on a bright sunny day has no business on the water. None. I can say with absolute certainty that I will never run over a kayak in broad daylight in any conditions. I even like my chances of not running over one at night when it has no lights on it. Some of you need to up your seamanship game.


----------



## REEFHEAD

Splittine said:


> If you think that was “mic drop” worthy you’re on the wrong forum, these members will prove that and JohnB will probably ban you after he sleeps with your sister.


I'd like to buy you a beer. That would give us time to sit down so I can explain to you where your mother and father went wrong. Though I'm sure that even if someone explained it to you there'd be no retention. I'm willing to give it a go as I have sympathy for the stupid. I get it...you just don't know any better. PM me so we can meet up. 
The least I can do is buy you that beer!


----------



## Boat-Dude

Dranrab said:


> Anyone that would need a comparatively tiny flag to draw their attention to a kayak on open water in good sea conditions on a bright sunny day has no business on the water. None. I can say with absolute certainty that I will never run over a kayak in broad daylight in any conditions. I even like my chances of not running over one at night when it has no lights on it. Some of you need to up your seamanship game.





We are not talking about how awesome you are we are talking about the other people that ARE NOT paying attention. As you are getting run over I can hear you saying but but but.......


Good grief.


----------



## lastcast

Wisdom tells you, Never, Say Never! A sure fire way to set yourself up for failure.


----------



## SurfRidr

REEFHEAD said:


> I see a lot of loud mouth jack assess on here that truly have no clue of maritime navigation rules. If a dickhead in a 30' tower can see a 36" Cobia 10' below the surface but they can't see a white 17' long 3 1/2' wide kayak on the water they shouldn't on the water period! It would be wise to delve into your boater safety course again. This time you should reread it as many times as necessary so you may retain a fraction of the information.
> 
> It's pretty sad that there are people on here who like to think of themselves as skilled anglers but have no idea of the fundamentals of truly being a waterman/sportsman or a decent human being. There's a lot of spear chuckin' from many that are not only ignorant but just plain stupid.
> 
> For the f#@k face that made the assumption that I'm runnin' with Zebcos or the cunt that thinks that I had no more than 5 rod/reel combos on board proves your level of intellect. I'm betting that your shoe size equivales your IQ.
> 
> Talk smack all you want. Let your vessel be the next one to do that to me on the water and you'll wish you never started fishin'.





REEFHEAD said:


> I'd like to buy you a beer. That would give us time to sit down so I can explain to you where your mother and father went wrong. Though I'm sure that even if someone explained it to you there'd be no retention. I'm willing to give it a go as I have sympathy for the stupid. I get it...you just don't know any better. PM me so we can meet up.
> The least I can do is buy you that beer!


This is PFF, you're going to get a good bit of ribbing thrown at you, but since this thread appears to be your first maybe you are a fresh fish.... but seriously... when did making threats at people followed by feeble attempts at trying to sound quasi-erudite while you toss 2nd-grade level insults at people really ever help your cause? You're trying to win some kind of playground smack-talking contest now? 

Sorry you got flipped in a kayak in the Gulf of Mexico while not wearing a PFD. That sucks, dude.



Shark Sugar said:


> I've got a feeling that this guy is just gonna vanish like the dude that thought the Mass floated away


Dude, that totally happened, but it just floated back. Duh!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dranrab

Boat-Dude said:


> We are not talking about how awesome you are we are talking about the other people that ARE NOT paying attention. As you are getting run over I can hear you saying but but but.......
> 
> 
> Good grief.


You make a good point. People pull out in front of tractor trailer rigs every day because they didn't see them. There should be a law that the front of tractor trailer rigs has to be orange.


----------



## Dranrab

lastcast said:


> wisdom tells you, never, say never! A sure fire way to set yourself up for failure.


never!


----------



## lastcast

Perfect!


----------



## lettheairout

REEFHEAD said:


> I'd like to buy you a beer. That would give us time to sit down so I can explain to you where your mother and father went wrong. Though I'm sure that even if someone explained it to you there'd be no retention. I'm willing to give it a go as I have sympathy for the stupid. I get it...you just don't know any better. PM me so we can meet up.
> 
> The least I can do is buy you that beer!


Them some strong words. We all know chase don't have parents. And it'll take more then a case of beer to get him to hang out with you. Better be careful he might just get you pregnant 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

Dranrab said:


> You make a good point. People pull out in front of tractor trailer rigs every day because they didn't see them. There should be a law that the front of tractor trailer rigs has to be orange.


----------



## stevenattsu

I’m gonna take an educated guess! I believe Stevethebrain was the captain at the helm of that deep water pelagic vessel


----------



## John B.

You should post the video 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu

Since everyone is cussing!!! FWC won’t do shit!!!!


----------



## REEFHEAD

John B. said:


> You should post the video
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sure! So I can listen to disrespectful and leudd comments? Yeah right...


----------



## Realtor

dang, that's 3 things I wanna see now...


1 - Your Sister (pic or video)
2 - a pic of your Yak equipped out to 25K
now,
the video of a fusk face flipping you out of your yak.


if you're gonna be around here, a thick hide is a requirement..... besides, we all fish, hunt, and shoot guns. again, sorry you got wet. oh, around the PFF if there isn't pictures, or video, it more than likely didn't happen...


----------



## gameaholic

Wow a new group of know-it-alls. A flag WILL make a yak more visible, just like a modulating headlight does for a motorcycle. I guess you have never had an automobile accident or ran over a curb, never stubbed your tow or tripped over anything. 

Would someone see if Woody wants to come join the thread, then the guy could catch fish from his couch.

Picture of your kayak loaded?? You have only been asked a dozen times.

I don't think Chase wants to have a beer with you on Pensacola beach for Memorial Day either, but you will find someone.


----------



## John B.

REEFHEAD said:


> Sure! So I can listen to disrespectful and leudd comments? Yeah right...


Hey man, you put it on the internet for the world to see.... of course there is going to be some skepticism. Particularly with the slightly inflated prices and overdramatic story... 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

John B. said:


> You should post the video
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Might look like Robert Kraft getting a massage

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar

stevenattsu said:


> Since everyone is cussing!!! FWC won’t do shit!!!!


Haha my thoughts exactly! If FWC even did contact the driver of that boat, they're going to ask "did you see the kayak?" Driver will reply with "Nope" and that will be the end of it...FWC might actually then come back and give him some advice on how to be seen better on the water to help prevent it from happening again, and to always wear a PFD while on a kayak.


----------



## gameaholic

lol that means there is no video.


----------



## lettheairout

John B. said:


> Hey man, you put it on the internet for the world to see.... of course there is going to be some skepticism. Particularly with the slightly inflated prices and overdramatic story...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I must have at least $100k hanging from ceiling in my garage 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## REEFHEAD

stevenattsu said:


> Since everyone is cussing!!! FWC won’t do shit!!!!


They may not. However the validation of their report and the video proves to the insurance company that I was not negelent. Nor were there poor conditions. FYSA, FWC typically won't do anything provided the damages or losses don't exceed $2k. In this case you have a negligent 45'+ vessel operator captured on video.


----------



## John B.

You said you had a trolling motor on your yak.... I'm assuming you had it registered?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic

Bingo, got someone to have that beer with. Match.com isn't as fast as pff


----------



## Dranrab

Shark Sugar said:


> Haha my thoughts exactly! If FWC even did contact the driver of that boat, they're going to ask "did you see the kayak?" Driver will reply with "Nope" and that will be the end of it...FWC might actually then come back and give him some advice on how to be seen better on the water to help prevent it from happening again, and to always wear a PFD while on a kayak.


If I was still doing Coast Guard law enforcement I'd write that negligent ops violation every day.


----------



## Dranrab

REEFHEAD said:


> They may not. However the validation of their report and the video proves to the insurance company that I was not negelent. Nor were there poor conditions. FYSA, FWC typically won't do anything provided the damages or losses don't exceed $2k. In this case you have a negligent 45'+ vessel operator captured on video.


You can certainly make a claim against the other operator's insurance company.


----------



## REEFHEAD

John B. said:


> You said you had a trolling motor on your yak.... I'm assuming you had it registered?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Duh... it's over 16'... Trolling motor or not...


----------



## REEFHEAD

REEFHEAD said:


> Duh... it's over 16'... Trolling motor or not...


Common now...if all you super experienced googans are gonna start ribbin' me about what I shudda done at least don't confirm that you don't know the laws yourselves. Secondly, your followers could stand to at least do a Google search on the price of things they know nothing about before they open up pie holes. 

For those of you who are so knowledgeable, do a search for a Hobie Tandem Mirage Pro Angler which only comes in one model 17' and white. When you folks find one brand new from a Hobie dealer check the base price. That's without any extra accessories of value. Now add shipping. 

I can sling mud with the best of them. All I ask is that you at least know what you're talking about before you open your trap.

I love you guys it's been fun. See ya on the water. Watch your wake or you're vessel may be a Davey Jones tax like my phone and the rods I spooled and released.


----------



## Shark Sugar

Dranrab said:


> Shark Sugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha my thoughts exactly! If FWC even did contact the driver of that boat, they're going to ask "did you see the kayak?" Driver will reply with "Nope" and that will be the end of it...FWC might actually then come back and give him some advice on how to be seen better on the water to help prevent it from happening again, and to always wear a PFD while on a kayak.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was still doing Coast Guard law enforcement I'd write that negligent ops violation every day.
Click to expand...

I've definitely been a passenger on a charter before where our captain was running a 40+ ft boat in open water and clipped a recreational boat, probably 23 ft...rec guys flipped out, got pics and video, called the coast guard and reported it...Coast guard radioed for our captain to dock at the coast guard station in Destin upon return. Guess what they did?? Not a damn thing! The smaller boat had a few scratches and skuffs on the front of the beam and the charter boat had a small scratch on the front starboard side...coast guard law dogs said that since the smaller boat had scratches on the front that he could have possibly driven into the charter, even tho those guys were just sitting on their spotimdimg theor own business and our charter apparently just wasnt paying attention and almost halved them..it was the he said/she said game and nothing came of it..
So yeah, I wouldn't have too much faith in that system


----------



## Boat-Dude

REEFHEAD said:


> Common now...if all you super experienced googans are gonna start ribbin' me about what I shudda done at least don't confirm that you don't know the laws yourselves. Secondly, your followers could stand to at least do a Google search on the price of things they know nothing about before they open up pie holes.
> 
> For those of you who are so knowledgeable, do a search for a Hobie Tandem Mirage Pro Angler which only comes in one model 17' and white. When you folks find one brand new from a Hobie dealer check the base price. That's without any extra accessories of value. Now add shipping.
> 
> I can sling mud with the best of them. All I ask is that you at least know what you're talking about before you open your trap.
> 
> I love you guys it's been fun. See ya on the water. Watch your wake or you're vessel may be a Davey Jones tax like my phone and the rods I spooled and released.




Just remember as you are walking away from this train wreck thread you started, that every single soul that posted in this thread would stop in a second and render aid and help to you weather you needed it or not. Damn good people here BUT thick skin is needed.


----------



## Splittine

Boat-Dude said:


> Just remember as you are walking away from this train wreck thread you started, that every single soul that posted in this thread would stop in a second and render aid and help to you weather you needed it or not. Damn good people here BUT thick skin is needed.


Truer words have not been spoken. Just can’t be a pussy.


----------



## Shark Sugar

Hopefully you had all that value listed already on an insurance policy or kept all your receipts for the gear otherwise it's going to be hard to get anything from that claim. Maybe if you have USAA for homeowners they will pay it out...they are pricey but don't ask many questions when it comes to claims


----------



## John B.

I mean obviously we would save his sister first... but I digress. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dranrab

Shark Sugar said:


> I've definitely been a passenger on a charter before where our captain was running a 40+ ft boat in open water and clipped a recreational boat, probably 23 ft...rec guys flipped out, got pics and video, called the coast guard and reported it...Coast guard radioed for our captain to dock at the coast guard station in Destin upon return. Guess what they did?? Not a damn thing! The smaller boat had a few scratches and skuffs on the front of the beam and the charter boat had a small scratch on the front starboard side...coast guard law dogs said that since the smaller boat had scratches on the front that he could have possibly driven into the charter, even tho those guys were just sitting on their spotimdimg theor own business and our charter apparently just wasnt paying attention and almost halved them..it was the he said/she said game and nothing came of it..
> So yeah, I wouldn't have too much faith in that system


I would never write neg ops based off of testimony alone. But if video supports it, I would.


----------



## gameaholic

:sleeping::yawn::watching: still waiting for pics of the yak


----------



## Shark Sugar

Dranrab said:


> Shark Sugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've definitely been a passenger on a charter before where our captain was running a 40+ ft boat in open water and clipped a recreational boat, probably 23 ft...rec guys flipped out, got pics and video, called the coast guard and reported it...Coast guard radioed for our captain to dock at the coast guard station in Destin upon return. Guess what they did?? Not a damn thing! The smaller boat had a few scratches and skuffs on the front of the beam and the charter boat had a small scratch on the front starboard side...coast guard law dogs said that since the smaller boat had scratches on the front that he could have possibly driven into the charter, even tho those guys were just sitting on their spotimdimg theor own business and our charter apparently just wasnt paying attention and almost halved them..it was the he said/she said game and nothing came of it..
> So yeah, I wouldn't have too much faith in that system
> 
> 
> 
> I would never write neg ops based off of testimony alone. But if video supports it, I would.
Click to expand...

They had pics and video...


----------



## Snagged Line

I think you might have a Shot with Dranrab on that Beer offer...... seems kinda sweet on your way of thinking...... And not much of a Fan of taking responsibility on one's own safety. 
I think I spotted him ridin a Bike in the center lane of Gulf Beach Highway one night in dark clothes and limited visibility...... No Laws against dat...


----------



## Splittine

stevenattsu said:


> I’m gonna take an educated guess! I believe Stevethebrain was the captain at the helm of that deep water pelagic vessel


I think he was running the yak.


----------



## lettheairout

Yup, most all of us know each other or met someplace at least once. Some we even call friends. We all have thick, leathery skin. We ain't aint afraid to call out anybody on the forum. #1 rule. Pics or it didn't happen. #2 If you talk about your sister you better post a pic if she is over 18, it shuts everybody up. # 3. Yes we are all a bunch of asshats but will lend a hand to help anybody in distress except for Kim. After this bombshell of a thread and you decided not to bitch out and leave like a pussy, I bet you will like this place and most folks. Heck you will probably find your self on someone's boat or rubbing elbows on the pier and laughing about this later. Good luck and for God's sakes post a frickin picture of your sister and loaded kayak 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic

https://images.app.goo.gl/w9t5nzruGPETzdDF6


----------



## lettheairout

gameaholic said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/w9t5nzruGPETzdDF6


Dammit. Save the image. Then post the image so we don't have to go to Google. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law

I don't think it was the boats wake that sank you.... Pic of the sister .










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## REEFHEAD

gameaholic said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/w9t5nzruGPETzdDF6


If that's the kind of Betty you chase then you wouldn't be interested in my sister.


----------



## Splittine

REEFHEAD said:


> If that's the kind of Betty you chase then you wouldn't be interested in my sister.


So you think your sister is hot?


----------



## lettheairout

Splittine said:


> So you think your sister is hot?


Probably a Bama fan

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

lettheairout said:


> Probably a Bama fan
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


And lives in Milton.


----------



## lettheairout

Guess we both have something we gotta like this guy about. Dammit

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

So did you capture anything prior to flipping your Tupperware?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

Does she look like my Twitter friend Kristen?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderBender

grouper22 said:


> not only will we not delete it, I am making it a sticky so you can find it easily. Have a safe drive bud.




Thanks. That was a helluva drive, I had to come out of Atlanta and the traffic there is unreal. You couldn’t pay me enough to live around there. 

This has not disappointed. It’s like a better written dustyflair minus the CAPS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FenderBender

If the OP had any interest, I can teach him some knots that won’t come undone to secure his stuff when his yak flips and the overwhelming thrust of a Good Samaritan breaks his bindings. I’m a former professional super duper underwater rigger commercial diver advanced ties 40 knots underwater blindfolded locomotive engineer guy.


----------



## lettheairout

FenderBender said:


> If the OP had any interest, I can teach him some knots that won’t come undone to secure his stuff when his yak flips and the overwhelming thrust of a Good Samaritan breaks his bindings. I’m a former professional super duper underwater rigger commercial diver advanced ties 40 knots underwater blindfolded locomotive engineer guy.


That's all fine and dandy, but do you have a sister 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## REEFHEAD

lettheairout said:


> Yup, most all of us know each other or met someplace at least once. Some we even call friends. We all have thick, leathery skin. We ain't aint afraid to call out anybody on the forum. #1 rule. Pics or it didn't happen. #2 If you talk about your sister you better post a pic if she is over 18, it shuts everybody up. # 3. Yes we are all a bunch of asshats but will lend a hand to help anybody in distress except for Kim. After this bombshell of a thread and you decided not to bitch out and leave like a pussy, I bet you will like this place and most folks. Heck you will probably find your self on someone's boat or rubbing elbows on the pier and laughing about this later. Good luck and for God's sakes post a frickin picture of your sister and loaded kayak
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Goodness gracious!!! You all are worse than my twin 5 y/o Pirates begging for candy. I didn't bail on you googans. Have you ever tried to drive from Panama City to Navarre on a Friday afternoon/evening during Bike Week? It hardly lends time to let you guys know how f'd you are. Someone has to do it since your parents gave up... That was with love since I see some of your salty leather skin has cracked. That means there's holes in your thickness since some of you have a difficult time understanding the English language. 

Be patient, you'll get your damn pictures. Go back to chasing donkeys and rippin' lip, which is where you should be instead of tryin' to bust balls. At least you have lines to wet! Shame on you if you're trying to provoke me when you should be battlin' fish. 

Back on the road. I'll provide more adult supervision later. Behave damnit!!!


----------



## REEFHEAD

Wait!!! One question before I get back on the road. Did I achieve the post of the year within a 24 hour window???


----------



## Splittine

REEFHEAD said:


> Wait!!! One question before I get back on the road. Did I achieve the post of the year within a 24 hour window???


Not even close to be honest. We use to have threads with more posts than this one in an hr. Good ol days.


----------



## gameaholic

sisterwife?


----------



## lettheairout

REEFHEAD said:


> Goodness gracious!!! You all are worse than my twin 5 y/o Pirates begging for candy. I didn't bail on you googans. Have you ever tried to drive from Panama City to Navarre on a Friday afternoon/evening during Bike Week? It hardly lends time to let you guys know how f'd you are. Someone has to do it since your parents gave up... That was with love since I see some of your salty leather skin has cracked. That means there's holes in your thickness since some of you have a difficult time understanding the English language.
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient, you'll get your damn pictures. Go back to chasing donkeys and rippin' lip, which is where you should be instead of tryin' to bust balls. At least you have lines to wet! Shame on you if you're trying to provoke me when you should be battlin' fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the road. I'll provide more adult supervision later. Behave damnit!!!


Dammit aint talking bout you bailing on us today dipshit. Talking bout all together. Lots of fresh meat shows up with stupid threads then leaves to never return. Try to keep it between the lines and stay with us here for a few months. And rippin lips yeah not gonna fly around here. That's what little highschool and college kids call it. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor

REEFHEAD said:


> Wait!!! One question before I get back on the road. Did I achieve the post of the year within a 24 hour window???



lets see a picture of your Sister, that may sway a few minds for the "post of the year"..... I have to admit, this is more entertaining that cspan….


----------



## lettheairout

REEFHEAD said:


> Wait!!! One question before I get back on the road. Did I achieve the post of the year within a 24 hour window???


Yeah, not really. Used to be some real good stuff. Go search "the mass is floating away" 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## REEFHEAD

Realtor said:


> lets see a picture of your Sister, that may sway a few minds for the "post of the year"..... I have to admit, this is more entertaining that cspan….


Damn that's pathetic if you watch CSPAN.


----------



## lettheairout

REEFHEAD said:


> Damn that's pathetic if you watch CSPAN.


I think he gets his marching orders from CNN every morning 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## REEFHEAD

She's taken...


----------



## Splittine

Where TF is Joey?


----------



## Rickpcfl

gameaholic said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/w9t5nzruGPETzdDF6


I'm surprised that kayak didn't get swamped in those 2-3 foot seas.


----------



## stevenattsu

That’s like a $75 Bass Pro set up


----------



## Realtor

okay, how about a pic of the yak, and video of you getting flipped?


----------



## 192

REEFHEAD said:


> She's taken...


By her brother, take your bullshit back up to Pintlala.


----------



## MrFish

grouper22 said:


> By her brother, take your bullshit back up to Pintlala.


Brokeback Mountain has jokes!


----------



## REEFHEAD

grouper22 said:


> By her brother, take your bullshit back up to Pintlala.


That's crude!


----------



## 192

Make better decisions next time. For all your self reported training you are one stupid son of a bitch. Evening bud.


----------



## MrFish

REEFHEAD said:


> That's crude!


You called people cunts, but are gonna act like that offended you?


----------



## lettheairout

Calm down guys. He did post a picture of a girl he calls his sister. Now need a couple more pics to prove it's her. Then a picture of the loaded yak. I believe he might just make the cut and become a pff ass hat like the rest of us. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

Splittine said:


> Where TF is Joey?



I bet the sticky threw him off.


----------



## FenderBender

REEFHEAD said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who are so knowledgeable, do a search for a Hobie Tandem Mirage Pro Angler which only comes in one model 17' and white.




I wonder who in their infinite wisdom at Hobie decided to make an ocean going fishing kayak the same color as a cresting wave...

He wasn’t kidding about the price of the yak. $6,200, 206.5 lb piece of polethylene plastic.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Splittine said:


> Where TF is Joey?


I’m late. Just got here. Apologies.


----------



## MrFish

jlw1972 said:


> I’m late. Just got here. Apologies.


16 pages in.....unacceptable. This is Kim's brother.


----------



## JoeyWelch

This is all I got.
Y’all done beat this poor bastard to death.
Don’t know how I missed this one.


----------



## REEFHEAD

Man you guys are really out to eat each other aren't you?


----------



## JoeyWelch

Who in the hell would pay $5000 for anything with lowrance written on it...


----------



## REEFHEAD

MrFish said:


> 16 pages in.....unacceptable. This is Kim's brother.



aaahhh another one who sleeps with his sister... Geeze, and i thought I was the only one. I'm sure your older than I so you have been at it longer.


----------



## Murphy's Law

That "chick" has man hands 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## REEFHEAD

Murphy's Law said:


> That "chick" has man hands
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Makes you wish you were a man, huh?


----------



## REEFHEAD

grouper22 said:


> Make better decisions next time. For all your self reported training you are one stupid son of a bitch. Evening bud.



Fair enough... I earned that. Just like everything else I have stated here, claimed to be or done.


----------



## Murphy's Law

REEFHEAD said:


> Makes you wish you were a man, huh?


You gotta admit, those are some big dick skinners !









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

REEFHEAD said:


> aaahhh another one who sleeps with his sister... Geeze, and i thought I was the only one. I'm sure your older than I so you have been at it longer.


Kim is a dude(kinda) and I was telling him that you could be Kim's brother. Not a bammer, so sister boinking is out for me.


----------



## REEFHEAD

Murphy's Law said:


> You gotta admit, those are some big dick skinners !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



runs in the family...


----------



## REEFHEAD

MrFish said:


> Kim is a dude(kinda) and I was telling him that you could be Kim's brother. Not a bammer, so sister boinking is out for me.



You should try it...


----------



## Boat-Dude

I gotta admit that is a big yak, I like the setup. I still wouldn't give up my skiff.


----------



## REEFHEAD

Boat-Dude said:


> I gotta admit that is a big yak, I like the setup. I still wouldn't give up my skiff.



Thanks! The benefit i was after was the versatility and low maintenance. You also can't haul yours over any beach you want. I will be making improvments to support akas and amas as well as some platforms. That'll put my beam at 10' and I won't have the problem that started this post where I made all my new enemies right here in my own country.


----------



## capt'n slim

this is great, almost like old times, and just for good showman ship made it a sticky....:thumbsup::thumbup::clapping:


----------



## Boat-Dude

lol, it will not flip then. 4.3 beam is pretty wide.


----------



## 192

capt'n slim said:


> this is great, almost like old times, and just for good showman ship made it a sticky....:thumbsup::thumbup::clapping:


you are welcome.


----------



## lettheairout

Mike. Calm down. You are supposed to be taking it easy for a while. Ease of the meds. You will be hunting and fishing soon 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

huh?


----------



## lettheairout

grouper22 said:


> huh?


Haha. Love it. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic

Nice wide yak. I drove to pc to test a feelfree tandum. I just don't think a kayak is for me. I am considering another boat to take grandkids fishing.


----------



## SurfRidr

gameaholic said:


> Nice wide yak. I drove to pc to test a feelfree tandum. I just don't think a kayak is for me. I am considering another boat to take grandkids fishing.


Don't take this one, it tends to flip, or so I hear


----------



## REEFHEAD

SurfRidr said:


> Don't take this one, it tends to flip, or so I hear



Haha...


----------



## sniperpeeps

There’s so much bullshit on this thread I could smell it before I opened the app. Bottom line, if a boat wake is going to topple your yak then you have no business in the Gulf. And wear a damn life jacket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

sniperpeeps said:


> There’s so much bullshit on this thread I could smell it before I opened the app. Bottom line, if a boat wake is going to topple your yak then you have no business in the Gulf. And wear a damn life jacket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Calm down, calm down. We've have already passed that point. We are now trying to get him to join our mis fit group here. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

The skiff super wide beam has spoiled me. I get on regular boats and it seems cramped. I wish I could find a bare 23 dlv so I can glass in what I really want.


----------



## sniperpeeps

lettheairout said:


> Calm down, calm down. We've have already passed that point. We are now trying to get him to join our mis fit group here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Yea I skipped the last like 70 posts....surprised it changed directions to be honest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

sniperpeeps said:


> Yea I skipped the last like 70 posts....surprised it changed directions to be honest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It all started when he posted his sister. That's all we asked in the beginning 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

Boat-Dude said:


> The skiff super wide beam has spoiled me. I get on regular boats and it seems cramped. I wish I could find a bare 23 dlv so I can glass in what I really want.


If you do sell me my boat back. Only boat I’ve sold I kinda miss.


----------



## REEFHEAD

SurfRidr said:


> Don't take this one, it tends to flip, or so I hear



I think the better take away is that you always wear your life vest (which I'm sure every member on this forum does but me). Make sure you fly a blaze orange holiday flag the size you'd see at the White House on the 4th of July. And never...never, never, never utilize a social media venue for assistance. Else you may be chastised by your own kind... If you can do all that I think your grandkids will be just fine


----------



## Realtor

show the video.....


----------



## Boat-Dude

Splittine said:


> If you do sell me my boat back. Only boat I’ve sold I kinda miss.



First right of refusal!! Done.


----------



## REEFHEAD

capt'n slim said:


> this is great, almost like old times, and just for good showman ship made it a sticky....:thumbsup::thumbup::clapping:



Alright, alright I'm ignorant to social media like many of you are with fishing, so educate me on what a sticky is... 



See ass hats... At least I asked to be educated before I opened my mouth about something I knew nothing about.


----------



## REEFHEAD

REEFHEAD said:


> Alright, alright I'm ignorant to social media like many of you are with fishing, so educate me on what a sticky is...
> 
> 
> 
> See ass hats... At least I asked to be educated before I opened my mouth about something I knew nothing about.



I'm trying to set an example here...


----------



## lettheairout

REEFHEAD said:


> Alright, alright I'm ignorant to social media like many of you are with fishing, so educate me on what a sticky is...
> 
> 
> 
> See ass hats... At least I asked to be educated before I opened my mouth about something I knew nothing about.


Sticky is posted to the top of the page so everybody sees it and don't have to search to find it. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## REEFHEAD

Realtor said:


> show the video.....



I've provided you all with enough street cred... I'll reveal no more cards. Nearly all of you have doubted everything I have posted in this thread. Minus the retorts...


----------



## jaster

Well Played and way to stick around Reef Dude!

I saw something posted on FB pensacola fishing fanatics the same day, but believe it was the helping boat. It was taken from the pier. I bet the pier or somefolks on the Navarre pier page have some pictures, fyi


----------



## REEFHEAD

John B. said:


> So did you capture anything prior to flipping your Tupperware?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Flippin' 30" Remora... I was only on the water for 20 min. Hell I didn't even get to eat my breakfast burrito...


----------



## REEFHEAD

jaster said:


> Well Played and way to stick around Reef Dude!
> 
> I saw something posted on FB pensacola fishing fanatics the same day, but believe it was the helping boat. It was taken from the pier. I bet the pier or somefolks on the Navarre pier page have some pictures, fyi



I don't need to dig anymore. I'm not headhunting either. Even if i could confront the jackass without ending up behind bars for life ya just can't fix stupid. Some people just don't get it. If that guy made it this far in life acting the way he did nothing but karma and stupidity will stop him from going farther from that point in time. 



I'm covered with the losses by insurance and I found the assist vessel. Hookin' him up with a tab for the night with his crew at a location of his choosing.


----------



## Realtor

i hope you find out who the charter was, post the vid, i bet someone on here will know the boat..... just sayin....


----------



## REEFHEAD

Realtor said:


> i hope you find out who the charter was, post the vid, i bet someone on here will know the boat..... just sayin....



It was a private vessel. Like I said, ya just can't fix stupid. I only hope that in the future no one suffers injuries as a result of it. I'm not about to try to socially berate him for his stupidity or ignorance (not sure which...). I'm not a spiteful person. I got what I needed. If the FWC wish to pursue the cat so beit.


----------



## Shark Sugar

Oh man I just saw the pictures of the super $20k yakmobile... who was it that called the white costas?? Nailed it! Haha


----------



## Realtor

well then how about going on social media and remove the statement about a "Charter" doing this to you? How about communicating the facts correctly? Bashing the Charter community seems a little cheap on your part when in fact (as you state here) it was NOT a Charter after all your crying, it was a Private boat?


----------



## REEFHEAD

Shark Sugar said:


> Oh man I just saw the pictures of the super $20k yakmobile... who was it that called the white costas?? Nailed it! Haha


Damn... again you guys know nothing of what you speak... These are far from Costas, let alone white and twice the price. Startin' to really wonder if there's thought prior to speaking.


----------



## REEFHEAD

Realtor said:


> well then how about going on social media and remove the statement about a "Charter" doing this to you? How about communicating the facts correctly? Bashing the Charter community seems a little cheap on your part when in fact (as you state here) it was NOT a Charter after all your crying, it was a Private boat?


Fair enough. Will do. Chalk it up to my ignorance between the difference of a charter and a private vessel that look very similar to the untrained eye.


----------



## Shark Sugar

REEFHEAD said:


> Shark Sugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man I just saw the pictures of the super $20k yakmobile... who was it that called the white costas?? Nailed it! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Damn... again you guys know nothing of what you speak... These are far from Costas, let alone white and twice the price. Startin' to really wonder if there's thought prior to speaking.
Click to expand...

Those nerd goggles appear to be the same color as your yak, which you were very specific was white.
Looks like your rod and reels cost you twice the price of what they probably were too...$600 for some small spinning combos, smh...

This here setup loaded with 100 lb braid cost less than $600 when you know how to not walk into bass pro and tell them to load you up.

Did you think before you said a charter boat caused you to flip because you know the type...then later confirmed it was a private craft...

Your parents sure didnt think before they created you


----------



## Shark Sugar

I'm glad those expensive rec specs let you see that boat coming to swamp you and your $20k dollar gear caught you a 30 inch remora... did you happen to get pics and dimensions of that fish so you could have it replicated to hang on the wall?


----------



## Shark Sugar

And who TF measures a remora?


----------



## delta dooler

REEFHEAD said:


> Damn... again you guys know nothing of what you speak... These are far from Costas, let alone white and twice the price. Startin' to really wonder if there's thought prior to speaking.


Sooooo, not only did you get phucked on a $25,000 piece of Tupperware, you got it again on some glasses...... tacky I tell ya, very tacky...


----------



## delta dooler

REEFHEAD said:


> Fair enough. Will do. Chalk it up to my ignorance between the difference of a charter and a private vessel that look very similar to the untrained eye.


“Untrained eye”... I’m surprised the word “untrained” is in your vocabulary with all the qualifications you were sputtering out on your first post.


----------



## gameaholic

On a serious side. There are some divers on here that would probably help you retrieve your gear. Or if you still have scuba gear, someone with a boat step up and help this man look for his tackle. If he knows the location.


----------



## Realtor

REEFHEAD said:


> Fair enough. Will do. Chalk it up to my ignorance between the difference of a charter and a private vessel that look very similar to the untrained eye.



that's mighty BIG of you, since somewhere up stream in this shit river, you were so damn sure it was a Charter, you when you said "I know the type...." seems you may not know what you speak of. Welcome to the PFF, I'm sure once you get over yourself, you just may become a productive member of the fishing community. (Might not too, who knows...) Don't congratulate yourself to much, with all your achievements, 25K plastic canoe and all..... It might not always be like you want to see it.....


----------



## H2OMARK

REEFHEAD said:


> I'd like to buy you a beer. *That would give us time to sit down so I can explain to you where your mother and father went wrong*. Though I'm sure that even if someone explained it to you there'd be no retention. I'm willing to give it a go as I have sympathy for the stupid. I get it...you just don't know any better. PM me so we can meet up.
> The least I can do is buy you that beer!



Dang, after all these years I thought we had decided that the best part of Chase ran down....oh never mind.


Rumor has it Joey was seen in gulf breeze last night with reefheads sister pulling a yak in a rav4???


----------



## H2OMARK

REEFHEAD said:


> It was a private vessel. Like I said, ya just can't fix stupid. I only hope that in the future no one suffers injuries as a result of it. I'm not about to try to socially berate him for his stupidity or ignorance (not sure which...). I'm not a spiteful person. I got what I needed. If the FWC wish to pursue the cat so beit.


 
You don't need to socially berate the guy, that's what we're here for, and as you've seen we're pretty good at it at a humorous kind of serious way. Seriously though even with all the ball busting, you should call the guy out so that he makes more of an effort to paying attention next time.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Reefhead, I know you got a YouTube channel, what is it ? You've been a good sport through all this so now I'm curious. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

After you recoup that bountiful insurance check, you and Fighterpilot can go boat shopping. I’ll chip in.


----------



## Snagged Line

grouper22 said:


> After you recoup that bountiful insurance check, you and Fighterpilot can go boat shopping. I’ll chip in.



Do We Really have that much time???.........lol


----------



## REEFHEAD

Shark Sugar said:


> Those nerd goggles appear to be the same color as your yak, which you were very specific was white.
> Looks like your rod and reels cost you twice the price of what they probably were too...$600 for some small spinning combos, smh...
> 
> This here setup loaded with 100 lb braid cost less than $600 when you know how to not walk into bass pro and tell them to load you up.
> 
> Did you think before you said a charter boat caused you to flip because you know the type...then later confirmed it was a private craft...
> 
> Your parents sure didnt think before they created you


I'm really sure that rig would work just great for my application.


----------



## JoeyWelch

I’m still interested in the $5000 lowrance unit.

What model was it? Serious question.


----------



## JoeyWelch

$5000 lowrance.....


----------



## Shark Sugar

I'm really sure that rig would work just great for my application.[/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure those Zebco's that were mentioned earlier would work great for your application of catching rumora and then dumping all your gear before going home...

Seriously tho, I also kayak fish in the gulf, and I have 3 sets of gear...big, heavy, quality stuff for offshore on the boat. Inshore fishing gear for the kayak. And smaller, middle of the road or used nice stuff I get for cheap to take in the gulf trolling and bottom fishing from the yak. 

I'm assuming you learned, albeit the hard way, that you just don't take the expensive stuff in the gulf on a yak.

I've lost my share of gear out there, but at least it didnt sting that bad...except the time I lost my seat...thought i had it locked in but didn't. Hopped off the yak to swim it in rest of the way because waves were rough and there was a million kids in the water July 4th weekend...water was deeper than I thought (already turned my fishfinder off), and when i hopped off, my shorts snagged the little knob where your paddle bungee cord goes, and flipped my yak right over. Water was probably 15 feet deep where I was so had to swim the yak back in first, realized my seat was gone, then start the search and rescue mission...never found it, and that bad boy is specific to the hobie outback...500 big ones. Oh, and my cooler lid flipped open and I lost the bigger of my 2 red snapper for the day.


----------



## stevenattsu

....


----------



## Boat-Dude

lol 



https://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/1005827-pensacola-fishing.html


----------



## Rickpcfl

Boat-Dude said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-coast/1005827-pensacola-fishing.html


That dude is certifiable. He makes Tunnels look tactful


----------



## stevenattsu

Talks crap about this forum but is constantly on here looking around


----------



## boomshakalaka

So let me get this straight - the guy who loads up $25k worth of gear on a kayak and goes 1/4 mile offshore in the Gulf of Mexico during cobia season is calling other people a dumb ass for not understanding how he could have lost that much value in gear....now that's rich.


----------



## Rickpcfl

boomshakalaka said:


> So let me get this straight - the guy who loads up $25k worth of gear on a kayak and goes 1/4 mile offshore in the Gulf of Mexico during cobia season is calling other people a dumb ass for not understanding how he could have lost that much value in gear....now that's rich.


Maybe I missed it, but I don't remember him calling anyone a dumbass. Considering how this thread went, I thought that he handled it pretty well.


----------



## Splittine

Rickpcfl said:


> Maybe I missed it, but I don't remember him calling anyone a dumbass. Considering how this thread went, I thought that he handled it pretty well.


Oh yeah you missed it. Quite a few posts got deleted with him calling people a lot worse names than dumbass


----------



## Brads

Get the damn Fish Bat out!


----------



## FshrmnMtthw

Dang what a thread! I thought I got a little aggravated when I'm surf fishing and the lingo boats come inside the bar and run right over all my lines. 

I also run my bait out in a kayak sometimes and it freaks me out this time of the year. I am ready to bail at the drop of a hat. Some of those boats are really hauling. 

In the last month alone, I've seen several boaters almost get in accidents just past the sandbar. It's usually a slower boat not watching his 6 when a fast boat is going the same direction. The slow boat spots some cobia (or other fish) and is too focused on them when they turn the boat, instead of the guy coming up behind them. 

For the record I am a novice when it comes to the rules on the water, but I would opine that both parties share the blame pie. I favor the kayaker in this particular instance- mainly due to him being a good punching bag and taking some smack haha!!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

Wow sorry I missed this one. The sticky threw me off


----------



## Jgatorman

jspooney said:


> Eight combos on a 17' yak? Where the heck are you gonna put the fish?


I carry six on a PA14 and can store them inside the boat horizontally. If I wanted to max out combos I could carry 6 stored in the interior and I could carry an additional 8 combos in rod holders 2 flush mount, 2 in live well, 4 hrail rod holders totaling 14 and I still have plenty of room for fish.


----------



## Jgatorman

I feel sorry for the OP for his loss. I am also very entertained by this thread and the reversal of direction on it. The Gulf is a fickle bitch and big sporty's during cobia season in Navarre are common. Keep your head on a swivel. You can also make a stirrup to right your kayak, for the PA17 you might need two, one for each passenger. I use a 6" piece of pvc 1" in diameter for the foot stirrup bottom and tie the other end of the rope off to the H rail, making sure the rope is long enough to throw across the capsized hull with enough left over that you overhang by a foot or so. You then place foot in stirrup and use your body weight for leverage as you right the kayak. I hope this helps.


----------



## Dranrab

boomshakalaka said:


> So let me get this straight - the guy who loads up $25k worth of gear on a kayak and goes 1/4 mile offshore in the Gulf of Mexico during cobia season is calling other people a dumb ass for not understanding how he could have lost that much value in gear....now that's rich.


That's certainly one way to look at it. I look at it like this. An inattentive and discourteous boater dumped him and his gear and would have irrespective of the value of the equipment. In doing so they placed him in grave danger. Frankly, I'll do nothing to minimize that or to place blame on the OP for being where he had a legal right to be doing what he had a legal right to do. It's a slippery slope we climb out onto when we start shifting the blame away from the responsible party.


----------



## MrFish

Dranrab said:


> That's certainly one way to look at it. I look at it like this. An inattentive and discourteous boater dumped him and his gear and would have irrespective of the value of the equipment. In doing so they placed him in grave danger. Frankly, I'll do nothing to minimize that or to place blame on the OP for being where he had a legal right to be doing what he had a legal right to do. It's a slippery slope we climb out onto when we start shifting the blame away from the responsible party.



Assuming the OP didn't exaggerate the boat's actions, the way he exaggerated other aspects of this story. We haven't seen the video. OP and sister could've toppled themselves and just shifted the blame onto the nearest boat out of embarrassment.


----------



## Shark Sugar

Serious question here...I do not know the answer because I'm not currently a boat owner and it's been about 12 years since I took a boaters safety course. Is there any written law that says a boat has to stay a certain distance and speed from a kayak or jet ski, etc? Or is it just navigate safely? 

Of which you could argue that the boat did not see the kayak due to no flag, like he said there's no video posted. So based on what we know, it's the blame game, and the OP could've greatly reduced his risks by having a flag mounted on his kayak to become more visible and he could have worn a pfd and wouldn't need to use all his super sweet John Rambo combat training to survive a kayak tipped over. (Also, he very well might not have had 2 PFD's even stored on his kayak, which is illegal in itself.)

If the boater was just a jackass and saw the guy and decided to cruise on by him at 15 knots within 15 yards then well thay guy is a turd and eventually will get his.

No matter what happened the OP should have learned a lesson that he should probably be wearing a PFD while in the gulf on a kayak, should consider mounting a flag to become more visible, and probably shouldn't take $20K worth of gear out on a kayak, and especially next time it happens, not to whine about it on a public forum


----------



## H2OMARK

Shark Sugar said:


> Serious question here...I do not know the answer because I'm not currently a boat owner and it's been about 12 years since I took a boaters safety course. Is there any written law that says a boat has to stay a certain distance and speed from a kayak or jet ski, etc? Or is it just navigate safely?
> 
> Of which you could argue that the boat did not see the kayak due to no flag, like he said there's no video posted. So based on what we know, it's the blame game, and the OP could've greatly reduced his risks by having a flag mounted on his kayak to become more visible and he could have worn a pfd and wouldn't need to use all his super sweet John Rambo combat training to survive a kayak tipped over. (Also, he very well might not have had 2 PFD's even stored on his kayak, which is illegal in itself.)
> 
> If the boater was just a jackass and saw the guy and decided to cruise on by him at 15 knots within 15 yards then well thay guy is a turd and eventually will get his.
> 
> No matter what happened the OP should have learned a lesson that he should probably be wearing a PFD while in the gulf on a kayak, should consider mounting a flag to become more visible, and probably shouldn't take $20K worth of gear out on a kayak, and especially next time it happens, not to whine about it on a public forum



A boat is at all times responsible for his wake regardless of distance.


----------



## Dranrab

Shark Sugar said:


> Of which you could argue that the boat did not see the kayak due to no flag,


Well, no you couldn't reasonably argue that. You could argue that the boat operator was not maintaining a lookout as required by the navigation rules, but on a perfectly clear day and calm seas, nobody who is paying so much as a modicum of attention will have trouble seeing a kayak.


----------



## Dranrab

I just googled "kayak with a flag." I looked at the images. There were a whole host of images, and not in one of them was the kayak invisible beneath the flag. Not in one of them was the kayak hard to see. You have a fleet of boats out there sighting cobia BENEATH the surface. Am I supposed to believe those same people can't see a kayak without a damn flag? I never got an answer to the question of what size boats (length and/or gunnel height should fly flags. If the same thing had happened to a miroskiff or a 15' flats boat would we be having this same flag conversation.


----------



## Jgatorman

MrFish said:


> Assuming the OP didn't exaggerate the boat's actions, the way he exaggerated other aspects of this story. We haven't seen the video. OP and sister could've toppled themselves and just shifted the blame onto the nearest boat out of embarrassment.


So could have a great white or an Alien.... reaching much?


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

Dranrab said:


> Well, no you couldn't reasonably argue that. You could argue that the boat operator was not maintaining a lookout as required by the navigation rules, but on a perfectly clear day and calm seas, nobody who is paying so much as a modicum of attention will have trouble seeing a kayak.


Your really high and mighty acting as if there is no excuse for this to happen. Mistakes happen, people get distracted, accidents happen. You do know the Coast Guard ain't perfect either.......... They wreck boats and ground them just like the rest of us. I have seen some real dumb shit in the Coast Guard.


----------



## MrFish

Jgatorman said:


> So could have a great white or an Alien.... reaching much?


Prove to me the boat flipped them.


----------



## Shark Sugar

Dranrab said:


> I just googled "kayak with a flag." I looked at the images. There were a whole host of images, and not in one of them was the kayak invisible beneath the flag. Not in one of them was the kayak hard to see. You have a fleet of boats out there sighting cobia BENEATH the surface. Am I supposed to believe those same people can't see a kayak without a damn flag? I never got an answer to the question of what size boats (length and/or gunnel height should fly flags. If the same thing had happened to a miroskiff or a 15' flats boat would we be having this same flag conversation.


You are some kind of special if you honestly don't believe that a bright colored flag hoisted above anything makes it more visible...as I said before, you take to the waters, you assume the risk, no matter what vessel you are in...if you dont agree that a plastic kayak that sits 6 inches above the water line isnt harder to see then a 17 foot skiff then you are lying to yourself...obviously a kayak is more at risk than other crafts, so again, ALL I have done is offer some sound suggestions to the OP to help maybe reduce the chance of this happening again. You can float around on whatever you want, and take whatever precautions you deem necessary...but if things go south don't come on here crying about it if you didnt do everything you could have on your part...or at least maybe accept people's offerings of suggestions to you


----------



## FenderBender

A 15 ft flats boat most likely wouldn’t have flipped and been swamped. Also most likely wouldn’t have been in the gulf in the first place.


----------



## Dranrab

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Your really high and mighty acting as if there is no excuse for this to happen. Mistakes happen, people get distracted, accidents happen. You do know the Coast Guard ain't perfect either.......... They wreck boats and ground them just like the rest of us. I have seen some real dumb shit in the Coast Guard.


There are lots of excuses for it to happen. Not any good reasons though. Same with texting and driving. Some folks will excuse those distractions and some won't.


----------



## Dranrab

Shark Sugar said:


> You are some kind of special if you honestly don't believe that a bright colored flag hoisted above anything makes it more visible...as I said before, you take to the waters, you assume the risk, no matter what vessel you are in...if you dont agree that a plastic kayak that sits 6 inches above the water line isnt harder to see then a 17 foot skiff then you are lying to yourself...obviously a kayak is more at risk than other crafts, so again, ALL I have done is offer some sound suggestions to the OP to help maybe reduce the chance of this happening again. You can float around on whatever you want, and take whatever precautions you deem necessary...but if things go south don't come on here crying about it if you didnt do everything you could have on your part...or at least maybe accept people's offerings of suggestions to you


The plastic kayak that sits 6 inches above the water has an operator that is well above that height. Neither a kayak nor a 17 foot skiff are hard to see during daylight, especially in conditions the OP posted. NOTHING is hard to see about them. No alert, responsible operator needs one square foot of flag to see a vessel that presents substantially more visible surface area. Anyone that does needs to get back behind the TV where they belong. Are you the same kind of person who holds a rape victim responsible for what they wear or to you hold the rapist 100% accountable?


----------



## Jgatorman

MrFish said:


> Prove to me the boat flipped them.


Prove to you.... how would one do as such? Not looking to get on anyone's bad side but I am calling BS on this. Really fish?


----------



## Shark Sugar

Dranrab said:


> Shark Sugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are some kind of special if you honestly don't believe that a bright colored flag hoisted above anything makes it more visible...as I said before, you take to the waters, you assume the risk, no matter what vessel you are in...if you dont agree that a plastic kayak that sits 6 inches above the water line isnt harder to see then a 17 foot skiff then you are lying to yourself...obviously a kayak is more at risk than other crafts, so again, ALL I have done is offer some sound suggestions to the OP to help maybe reduce the chance of this happening again. You can float around on whatever you want, and take whatever precautions you deem necessary...but if things go south don't come on here crying about it if you didnt do everything you could have on your part...or at least maybe accept people's offerings of suggestions to you
> 
> 
> 
> The plastic kayak that sits 6 inches above the water has an operator that is well above that height. Neither a kayak nor a 17 foot skiff are hard to see during daylight, especially in conditions the OP posted. NOTHING is hard to see about them. No alert, responsible operator needs one square foot of flag to see a vessel that presents substantially more visible surface area. Anyone that does needs to get back behind the TV where they belong. Are you the same kind of person who holds a rape victim responsible for what they wear or to you hold the rapist 100% accountable?
Click to expand...

It's clear that reading comprehension isn't one of your strong points and you have clearly never made a mistake or poor decision in your life, so I will let you be Mr. Perfect. I hope for the sake of your pride you are never the person being accused of not seeing something or even within 100 yards of a turned over kayak. Tell the coast Guard to take all that orange off their boats as well because it's not needed, the vessel itself is clear enough


----------



## MrFish

Jgatorman said:


> Prove to you.... how would one do as such? Not looking to get on anyone's bad side but I am calling BS on this. Really fish?


Calling BS on what?? He says he was flipped by a boat and has video, but won't post it. How do we know they didn't flip it themselves by accident?


----------



## 192

Dranrab said:


> The plastic kayak that sits 6 inches above the water has an operator that is well above that height. Neither a kayak nor a 17 foot skiff are hard to see during daylight, especially in conditions the OP posted. NOTHING is hard to see about them. No alert, responsible operator needs one square foot of flag to see a vessel that presents substantially more visible surface area. Anyone that does needs to get back behind the TV where they belong. Are you the same kind of person who holds a rape victim responsible for what they wear or to you hold the rapist 100% accountable?


I disagree. Conditions dictate visibility. Glare, angle, sea state all play a part. But your significant experience should have already burned this to memory. 

A feeble attempt to parallel this with rape is sickening and immature. Go away with your garbage information.


----------



## lettheairout

Saying a flag does not help visibility on the water is just stupid. For example purposes only here. I'm fishing with a bobber or a cork for you southern folk. They seems to only come in a fee colors. White, bright orange, and bright green. Seem to be the common colors. Now I cast my zebco out with an orange cork. I can see it just fine on flat water, add a chop and it now becomes a bit tougher to see, and remember it's bright orange not a neutral color like lots of kayaks. If I added a small flag on a stick I can now see it a bit better. Look at lobster lines, the float end has a flag on a pole for visibility. Even in rough water you can see it. If nothing else you get a quick glimpse and gives you a focal point to pay attention to it. Also if a flag doesn't help any then why do bicycle riders put them on bikes going down the road, heck they are on a flat surface directly in line of sight with vehicles, why do I wear an orange vest when in the woods hunting, no human season only deer season. Last I checked I look nothing like a fucking deer. Yet people get shot every year, and some are saved because the orange vest. Why when I'm working on the side of the road do I have to wear a bright orange or bright green vest. And to even bring this in to someone getting raped is the dumbest shit ever. Rape should never be compared to anything out there. To this very day I've never thought about rapeing a women because a bikini and short white shorts or anything of that. But I'm sure somewhere I've about ran over a bicycle rider that I didn't see until late. Or a person running across the road. What a douche 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

And while I'm on a rant. The original poster already said maybe he should get a flag for next time. Even he admits it could help. So for you to dig your high heels in on this is just dumb. You are wrong on the flag theory and don't want to admit it. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgatorman

MrFish said:


> Calling BS on what?? He says he was flipped by a boat and has video, but won't post it. How do we know they didn't flip it themselves by accident?


Have you ever seen or rode in a PA17? If you have you would realize that a single person trying to roll that kayak would be very unlikely that is all.


----------



## Shark Sugar

Jgatorman said:


> MrFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling BS on what?? He says he was flipped by a boat and has video, but won't post it. How do we know they didn't flip it themselves by accident?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen or rode in a PA17? If you have you would realize that a single person trying to roll that kayak would be very unlikely that is all.
Click to expand...

There was 2 people on that yak...


----------



## stevenattsu

It was even said on a Facebook page the couple in the kayak were drunk. The plot thickens!!


----------



## MrFish

Jgatorman said:


> Have you ever seen or rode in a PA17?


Negative, Ghost Rider. Kayaks are not conducive to beer drinking and pedaling is too much like exercise. I like to put the boat in gear and then go take a piss and get another beer.


----------



## Snagged Line

Unless the Offending Boat Passed so Close that the Hawaii Five-0 Wave from it's Bow Rolled Them, Wouldn't a Prudent boater ( even if in a YAK) anticipate what is to come from a nearby passing Boat and turn into the oncoming Wake so as to eliminate the possibility of overturning the craft and placing His & His passenger's safety at risk? 
Seems like the guy pounding his own chest about being a 20+ year Coast Guard Rescue Dude would point out that It is ALL Parties responsibility to avoid a Collision. Ya just can't watch it roll out and happen and then Wine about it...


----------



## MrFish

We should make the gulf a No Wake zone.


----------



## Snagged Line

MrFish said:


> We should make the gulf a No Wake zone.



I just Ordered a Custom $26,000 Yak that Looks like a Manatee for the Occasion.
I am still looking at Fish Finders, Not Decided yet on Brand.Open for Recommendations...


----------



## MrFish

Snagged Line said:


> I just Ordered a Custom $26,000 Yak that Looks like a Manatee for the Occasion.
> I am still looking at Fish Finders, Not Decided yet on Brand.Open for Recommendations...


I saw a gold plated Lowrance.


----------



## lettheairout

MrFish said:


> I saw a gold plated Lowrance.


Gonna need a radar to watch for boats and storms 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

There is a HUGE difference between Theory and Reality.


Theory = they should see you and give you room.
Reality = you got run over but you were right all along.


----------



## SouthernAngler

Little aggravated that I just spent 20 mins reading through this thread and missed the picture of the rig, inferred gold plated fishing gear, and the copilot with Sasquatch hands. Luckily your phone is water proof to be able to withstand such chaos. One thing I cant believe is nobody posted this picture...


----------



## Jacktextor

Honest question, would a kayaker rather be passed by a boat that is one plane our plowing through the water? Glad you’re safe!


----------



## Dranrab

Jacktextor said:


> Honest question, would a kayaker rather be passed by a boat that is one plane our plowing through the water? Glad you’re safe!


Most of the time it doesn't matter. My kayaks are pretty stable. I can handle any normal wake any where I go if I have time to set up for it. In the OPs case he said the boat passed so closely that he didn't have time. But generally speaking the Golden Rule will serve us unfailingly.


----------



## Dranrab

Snagged Line said:


> Unless the Offending Boat Passed so Close that the Hawaii Five-0 Wave from it's Bow Rolled Them,





REEFHEAD said:


> The speed at which he was traveling and his proximity to me, left me no time to react and turn into the wake.


That's what it sounds like happened.


----------



## Dranrab

grouper22 said:


> I disagree. Conditions dictate visibility. Glare, angle, sea state all play a part. But your significant experience should have already burned this to memory.
> 
> .


If you have difficulty seeing kayaks you really need to stay off of the water. They are a growing part of our maritime landscape. Expect them. 

Glare and sea state are a few of the factors we consider when we set safe speed right? If glare is hindering your vision, SLOW DOWN. Frankly I am more than a little disappointed to have point this out to you.


----------



## gameaholic

So he didn't see the boat coming until it was right there? Wow that must be a fast boat. Because if he would have seen it coming down the beach even a minute before it passed, he could have turned towards it. I know those 40 foot boats with upper controls can be real hard to see from a kayak on calm days like that.


----------



## Dranrab

gameaholic said:


> So he didn't see the boat coming until it was right there? Wow that must be a fast boat. Because if he would have seen it coming down the beach even a minute before it passed, he could have turned towards it. I know those 40 foot boats with upper controls can be real hard to see from a kayak on calm days like that.


You might want to think that through a little further.


----------



## gameaholic

No need to think it through. It is both vessels responsibility to take action to avoid collision. I agree the sport fisher should have given plenty of room, but the kayaker knowing the boat was approaching at a fast speed, and on a course that would put him too close, should have turned toward the boat to ride the wake.


----------



## Dranrab

gameaholic said:


> No need to think it through. It is both vessels responsibility to take action to avoid collision. I agree the sport fisher should have given plenty of room, but the kayaker knowing the boat was approaching at a fast speed, and on a course that would put him too close, should have turned toward the boat to ride the wake.


This is but one part of the equation. What duty does the stand on vessel have in an overtaking situation?


----------



## Snagged Line

gameaholic said:


> No need to think it through. It is both vessels responsibility to take action to avoid collision. I agree the sport fisher should have given plenty of room, but the kayaker knowing the boat was approaching at a fast speed, and on a course that would put him too close, should have turned toward the boat to ride the wake.




Or turned away from it and white water raft it to the beach…… Make lemonade out of lemons..... could’ve been fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch

Dumbassology 101


----------



## FenderBender

No one has mentioned (I don’t think) that the faster a boat goes, the smaller his wake. If this boat was allegedly flying, he’s not putting out much wake, even if he is 40ft. If he’s plowing by at about 18-20, then yes, he’ll put out a big wake. But if was going that slow, surely he would have been seen?


----------



## MrFish

OP could post up the video and settle it. Maybe there is a reason he won't.....


----------



## H2OMARK

Snagged Line said:


> Unless the Offending Boat Passed so Close that the Hawaii Five-0 Wave from it's Bow Rolled Them, Wouldn't a Prudent boater ( even if in a YAK) anticipate what is to come from a nearby passing Boat and turn into the oncoming Wake so as to eliminate the possibility of overturning the craft and placing His & His passenger's safety at risk?
> Seems like the guy pounding his own chest about being a 20+ year Coast Guard Rescue Dude would point out that It is ALL Parties responsibility to avoid a Collision. Ya just can't watch it roll out and happen and then Wine about it...


 
Not all in on the CG tenure as well. None of what he is defending fits with 20 years in. 



Dranrab said:


> If you have difficulty seeing kayaks you really need to stay off of the water. They are a growing part of our maritime landscape. Expect them.
> 
> Glare and sea state are a few of the factors we consider when we set safe speed right? If glare is hindering your vision, SLOW DOWN. Frankly I am more than a little disappointed to have point this out to you.


 
BS, maybe you need to start being aware of your surroundings. I find it not just very hard to believe but impossible to believe that you couldn't hear a sporty running on the pins far enough away to spin that kayak 45 degrees. 



Jacktextor said:


> Honest question, would a kayaker rather be passed by a boat that is one plane our plowing through the water? Glad you’re safe!


 
This thread sure is pulling in a lot of first posts. Things that make you say "Hmmm"


----------



## Dranrab

H2OMARK said:


> BS, maybe you need to start being aware of your surroundings. I find it not just very hard to believe but impossible to believe that you couldn't hear a sporty running on the pins far enough away to spin that kayak 45 degrees.


Let me see if I understand this correctly. You are advocating a vessel being overtaken at a distance of 25 yards alter its course 45 degrees prior to the arrival of the overtaking vessel? Alter course in the direction of the overtaking vessel or away from?


----------



## H2OMARK

Dranrab said:


> Let me see if I understand this correctly. You are advocating a vessel being overtaken at a distance of 25 yards alter its course 45 degrees prior to the arrival of the overtaking vessel? Alter course in the direction of the overtaking vessel or away from?


 

What I'm saying is that I believe you should have pointed your bow away from the wake and let the stern of your kayak ride the swell instead of taking it on the beam. What I'm also saying is that I don't believe that a vessel of the size you're describing can magically appear without any wave slap or engine noise to within 25 yards of your position without you knowing it on the open gulf when you're in a silent nonmotorized vessel. I'm also saying that a novice that has just taken their vessel license test knows that it is the responsibility of both parties to avoid accidents being burdened on non-burdened vessels. Others have said it, post the now infamous video and settle it.


----------



## John B.

H2OMARK said:


> What I'm saying is that I believe you should have pointed your bow away from the wake and let the stern of your kayak ride the swell instead of taking it on the beam. What I'm also saying is that I don't believe that a vessel of the size you're describing can magically appear without any wave slap or engine noise to within 25 yards of your position without you knowing it on the open gulf when you're in a silent nonmotorized vessel. I'm also saying that a novice that has just taken their vessel license test knows that it is the responsibility of both parties to avoid accidents being burdened on non-burdened vessels. Others have said it, post the now infamous video and settle it.


Well if the kayaker was drunk as someone said earlier he wouldn't be aware of his surroundings as well as a sober person would be.... So maybe his reflexes were off a little bit.... And since it was a motorized registered vessel, wouldn't that make him under the influence while operating a vessel?
Hmmmm.... BUI on a kayak. The plot thickens. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

Y’all are still posting in this thread?


----------



## Dranrab

H2OMARK said:


> What I'm saying is that I believe you should have pointed your bow away from the wake and let the stern of your kayak ride the swell instead of taking it on the beam. What I'm also saying is that I don't believe that a vessel of the size you're describing can magically appear without any wave slap or engine noise to within 25 yards of your position without you knowing it on the open gulf when you're in a silent nonmotorized vessel. I'm also saying that a novice that has just taken their vessel license test knows that it is the responsibility of both parties to avoid accidents being burdened on non-burdened vessels. Others have said it, post the now infamous video and settle it.


I have a Hobie kayak. They don't like a steep swell under their stern based on my experience. 

I wasn't there so I don't know how it played out, but here's the way it could have gone with a very alert kayaker. I would imagine that there were a lot of boats on the water that day. If the kayaker glanced over his shoulder and saw a sporty moving directly at his stern at 20 knots a mile away, I would think that doesn't raise any red flags. The sporty is 3 minutes away at that point.

At 1/2 mile, the kayaker still likely considers this normal. It's not uncommon for motor boaters to delay altering course until deep into an overtaking navigational situation. The sporty is 1.5 minutes away now. The kayaker is probably expecting the sporty to wait a bit longer before making the course change. 

At a quarter mile a sporty that will eventually pass at 25 yards will look to the kayaker like it's coming directly up his stern. If the kayaker is paying attention at this point he's probably still thinking the boat will alter course or drop off plane. The informed kayaker knows his duty in an overtaking situation is to maintain his 270 course at 2.5 knots. The sporty is 45 seconds away. The kayaker is probably on high alert. What would you do if you were a kayaker with a spread out at this point? 

At 250 yards the sporty is 22 seconds away. It may be evident at this point that the heading of the sporty will take it fine off my starboard stern if it it maintains this heading. I am still bound by the navigation rules to maintain course and speed, but I am also thinking about my duty to take all action necessary to avoid collision when the action of the give way vessel alone doesn't appear sufficient to avoid collision. With 22 seconds left before the arrival of the vessel, whose intentions I don't know, I have to do my very best with my vessel that tops out at about 4 knots, to not only guess what he might do but to also take action based upon that guess. 

What if I set up to alter my course to port and his intention all along was to alter his course to port? There's a reason the vessel being overtaken is the most privileged vessel upon the high seas. It's easy to be in a damned if you do damned if you don't situation. 

At this point I am not certain what I'd do other than sound the danger signal with my air horn. I doubt they'll hear it, but it's my duty. My kayak rides out a large, fast moving wake best at a 30-45 degree head-on angle. But making that turn at this point will move me closer to the projected path of the sporty. That same wake may very well roll me if it comes in under my stern, so even if I am fairly certain it will pass to my starboard I am very reluctant to cut away from the path I think the boat will take. 

At 22 seconds away, they may still drop off plane. I don't know what they are going to do and any action I take may exacerbate the problem. At this point I'd probably hope they pass to my starboard. I'd forget all about my spread and any lines I might tangle in my pedal drive or rudder. I'd wait for the boat to pass, make a 90 degree turn to starboard and hit his wake (which is probably running off his boat at a 30 degree angle) at an angle of about 30 degrees off my starboard bow. I still may end up taking a roll

That's the way this could play out with a kayaker that is fully dialed into his surroundings, is fully knowledgeable of the navigation rules and complies with them fully. 


I'd love to see the video as well. There may have been some things the kayaker could have done to have kept from rolling. I will tell you this, a sporty wake at 25 yards is still pretty steep and fast moving. It's not a slam dunk for a kayaker who is ready for it. I am a "if you can't stand the heat, don't go into the kitchen kind of kayaker." I am prepared to deal with what is normal and reasonable for the area I operate in. I don't consider a close quarters passing of a sporfishing boat to be either normal or reasonable on open waters with plenty of sea room. 

If I avoided areas where that might happen to me, it'd keep me off a lot of the waters so many of us kayakers enjoy fishing. If I let the fact that a number of operators or only marginally tuned into their surroundings keep me off the water, I probably wouldn't even go out in my motor boat. 

TLDR, I know.


----------



## Boat-Dude

splittine said:


> y’all are still posting in this thread?



lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Dranrab

John B. said:


> Well if the kayaker was drunk as someone said earlier he wouldn't be aware of his surroundings as well as a sober person would be.... So maybe his reflexes were off a little bit.... And since it was a motorized registered vessel, wouldn't that make him under the influence while operating a vessel?
> Hmmmm.... BUI on a kayak. The plot thickens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Under federal law the vessel needn't be motorized for BUI laws to be enforced.


----------



## Splittine

Boat-Dude said:


> lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


I see what you did there


----------



## FenderBender

Splittine said:


> I see what you did there




Correction: LOL LOL LMAO LMAO LOL LMAO LOL CLOWNS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FenderBender

*bearded clowns


----------



## Dranrab

FenderBender said:


> *bearded clowns


He accused me of having a beard too. I didn't bother with breaking the news to him.


----------



## MrFish

He's been stalking me on Zillow. He sent me pm's on THT ranting about clowns and beards. I had to stop replying to him. He really thinks he's smart and winning arguments.


----------



## Realtor

cliff notes please, we've been gone for about a week Tarpon Fishin…. this still here, but I've lost just enough interest, to not want to read all this crap about a kayak having a problem with a boat.... any thing important in the past 5-6 days?


----------



## H2OMARK

MrFish said:


> He's been stalking me on Zillow. He sent me pm's on THT ranting about clowns and beards. I had to stop replying to him. He really thinks he's smart and winning arguments.



I guess you should be thankful he wasn't pm'ing you about beards and clams......


----------



## MrFish

Realtor said:


> cliff notes please, we've been gone for about a week Tarpon Fishin…. this still here, but I've lost just enough interest, to not want to read all this crap about a kayak having a problem with a boat.... any thing important in the past 5-6 days?


Nah, somehow Dusty got on this thread.


----------



## Dranrab

MrFish said:


> Nah, somehow Dusty got on this thread.


I don't know what you did to him over here, but it caused significant permanent, irreparable, emotional and psychological harm. Were y'all mean or something?


----------



## MrFish

Dranrab said:


> I don't know what you did to him over here, but it caused significant permanent, irreparable, emotional and psychological harm. Were y'all mean or something?


Nope. He was on here for years and usually pretty quiet. One day he came out of his shell. He got the boot pretty quick and hasn't gotten over it.


----------



## stevenattsu

I decided to Lawyer up and this is the advice he gave me about this situation

Damit wrong thread!!!


----------



## 192

In other news my home health nurse that visited this morning was super hot. When ***she***asked to see my scar, I asked which one. We laughed.


----------



## Splittine

grouper22 said:


> In other news my home health nurse that visited this morning was super hot. When asked to see my scar, I asked which one. We laughed.


True love. Guessing she didn’t mean the penis removal scar.


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> True love. Guessing she didn’t mean the penis removal scar.


He still hasn't told us what size boobs he got.


----------



## 192

I couldn’t afford that one. Maintenance contract too high. Would take away from fishing and killing funds


----------



## 192

MrFish said:


> He still hasn't told us what size boobs he got.


You still rocking that third testicle Pedro?


----------



## gameaholic

He never said his nurse was a female. Yall need to re read how he worded that.


----------



## 192

gameaholic said:


> He never said his nurse was a female. Yall need to re read how he worded that.


Crafty. It was a she.


----------



## gameaholic

I understand the rules of navigation, but the safety of me and my crew will come first. I will not stay on course in a kayak to get run over or buzzed so close i tip if i can turn and ride into or away from the wake.


----------



## gameaholic

WHAT do you mean "it" was a she. "it " is what you call a she that use to be a he!!!!


----------



## gameaholic

You know its threads like this that keep me laughing


----------



## gameaholic

And grouper22, as a mod, you should know that in the rules of pff. Article 7, section 13 paragraph 12....you must post pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Snagged Line

Dranrab said:


> I have a Hobie kayak.
> I wasn't there so I don't know how it played out, .





You Could have just stopped there and kept some respect......




Why did the Guy in your Fantasy stop 30* short of taking the Wake Head on???


----------



## 192

gameaholic said:


> And grouper22, as a mod, you should know that in the rules of pff. Article 7, section 13 paragraph 12....you must post pictures or it didn't happen.


That I couldn’t do. I’m an asshole, but a respectful one.


----------



## Bill Me

OP, gotten any hot leads yet?


----------



## Dranrab

Snagged Line said:


> You Could have just stopped there and kept some respect......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Guy in your Fantasy stop 30* short of taking the Wake Head on???


I have a Hobie Revolution. It is a comparatively narrow yak with a sharp entry. It'll plow into a steep wave and flood the cockpit, so I try to avoid that. Taking waves at a slight angle it won't stuff.


----------



## Jgatorman

MrFish said:


> Negative, Ghost Rider. Kayaks are not conducive to beer drinking and pedaling is too much like exercise. I like to put the boat in gear and then go take a piss and get another beer.


Ok, your comments make sense now.


----------



## rustybucket

I think a white styrofoam cup on top of a short pole would be more visible than a red flag. We seem to be able to pickup the styrofoam cups from miles away when trolling offshore lol.


----------



## JD7.62

rustybucket said:


> I think a white styrofoam cup on top of a short pole would be more visible than a red flag. We seem to be able to pickup the styrofoam cups from miles away when trolling offshore lol.


Haha you and me both...and balloons...freaking balloons!


----------



## rustybucket

JD7.62 said:


> Haha you and me both...and balloons...freaking balloons!



No telling how many gallons of diesel we have burned chasing damn Styrofoam cups! lol


----------



## kingfish501

rustybucket said:


> I think a white styrofoam cup on top of a short pole would be more visible than a red flag. We seem to be able to pickup the styrofoam cups from miles away when trolling offshore lol.


I'd say put a beer can on a stick, but PFFers would run over each other getting to the beer.


----------



## tiger297

I've been busy for the last few weeks but I'd like to say thanks for helping pass this afternoon...


----------



## SurfRidr

Bout time for it to come off sticky status, good call. :thumbsup:


----------



## tatsoul2

Tough crowd. Some things never change haha


----------



## fla_scout

...


----------



## FenderBender

tatsoul2 said:


> Tough crowd. Some things never change haha




It’s alright man, ¡ɔıuɐd ʇ’uop


----------



## BananaTom

Bummer 

Today was my first time reading this thread. 

I so wanted to see a picture of the sister.


----------



## BananaTom

FenderBender said:


> It’s alright man, ¡ɔıuɐd ʇ’uop


Oh no, you went there.


----------



## lastcast

Bump for a slow days read. Did we ever see a pic of the sister?


----------



## kanaka

lastcast said:


> bump for a slow days read. Did we ever see a pic of the sister?


----------



## Stoker1

kanaka said:


> View attachment 1051242



Good lawd she needs at least 20 lbs of ballast to stay down


----------



## kanaka

Stoker1 said:


> Good lawd she needs at least 20 lbs of ballast to stay down


Don't be a hater.  Just means there's a extra lifejacket to use.


----------



## JoeyWelch

The ole stank finger express right there buddy!


----------



## ST1300rider

kanaka said:


> View attachment 1051242


Do those just look bigger because they are shoved out closer to the camera or what?


----------



## jack2

i bet if you unleashed those puppies they'd suffocate ya.:whistling:

jack


----------



## kanaka

jack2 said:


> i bet if you unleashed those puppies they'd suffocate ya.:whistling:
> 
> jack


I couldn't think of a better way to check out....


----------



## CurDog

IDK, but with all that silicon, she'd probably sink straight to the bottom. :whistling:


----------



## Stoker1

CurDog said:


> IDK, but with all that silicon, she'd probably sink straight to the bottom. :whistling:


Dam, got me curious and googled it


----------



## kanaka

stoker1 said:


> dam, got me curious and googled it:d













And I swear, I think there's some of you who rather be banging goats in Mossy Head instead of.....:no:


----------



## Snagged Line

Is that a Slot Redfish his Sister is holding???



..


----------



## kingfish501

Snagged Line said:


> Is that a Slot Redfish his Sister is holding???
> 
> 
> 
> ..


What redfish?


----------



## stevenattsu

Good ol Cami she has a charter business over in Louisiana


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

stevenattsu said:


> Good ol Cami she has a charter business over in Louisiana


I bet she goes through a lot of bug spray.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

stevenattsu said:


> Good ol Cami she has a charter business over in Louisiana


Charter business in Louisiana you say...
Think I’ll be looking to book a trip..


----------



## stevenattsu

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Charter business in Louisiana you say...
> Think I’ll be looking to book a trip..


https://www.pieceofcakecharters.com/


----------



## jack2

kanaka said:


> View attachment 1051318
> 
> 
> 
> And I swear, I think there's some of you who rather be banging goats in Mossy Head instead of.....:no:


where's mossy head?
(asking for a friend:whistling

jack


----------



## Yellow Boat

Between Crestview and Defuniak Springs on Hwy 90 ...


----------



## kanaka

Where this guy is....


----------



## fishinbug

:whistling:"A good goat'll do that."


----------



## mwood7800

Or——


----------

